# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for BREAKFAST



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Voting stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

MENTHOL & MINT
BAKERY
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE


----------



## DamianTyczy (4/7/17)

Alpha by Emissary Elixirs


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

No catching Frosteez here!


----------



## Waltervh (6/7/17)

Morning Glory from Viking's Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakes169 (6/7/17)

Frosteez by Nostalgia


----------



## craigb (6/7/17)

You all vote how you wanna vote, 

My personal juice of the year is Coco. 
@Paulie et al... You guys came up with a winner

At the time of posting this comment, another juice has an incredible lead on you, but Coco will keep finding its way back into my stash.


----------



## Jeffrey (7/7/17)

Alpha by Emissary Elixirs


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 15:15. Last chance.


----------

